# Help me find this please



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Look on the lamp to see if there is a brand name,
then do a search.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

We both can be a hero if you can convince her to sub the word "contrast" for the word "match". It hasn't worked on my wife to this point but maybe some day and I not holding my breath.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Classic-L...h=cse&sdc_id=1426443179z736233z56073b0a14727z


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

take a GOOD full sized pic of it. then use google image search.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

This one is not exactly the same, but it is freakishly similar:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B004Q74CDE


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Aren't you the sweetest thing to put effort into finding this for her.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Google image search is amazing. I'm endlessly fascinated by it. If I can help somebody out, even better.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

This isn't E-Harminy.com......:laughing:

But good luck..... (All of us need a little luck..:wink


----------

